# Anyone cut their own dogs hair?



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

As the title says does anyone cut their own dogs hair?
Just posted pics of my Yorkie Mac, who's hair I do myself.
Im not trained or anything but dont think I do a bad job, but can never get him looking the same twice over?

He's once been to a dog shop and came back a shivering wreck and she shaved him bald everywhere which i told her not to and to keep a puppt cut on his face. She also charged me £40 saying he took longer (yeah cos she probably terrified him)

So any ideas of how I can do it properly?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I clip my own Poodle, she looks like a sheep TBH but if shes goes to the groomers she snaps and if they muzzle her she goes into an epileptic fit. I really hate doing it though


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We always used to clip our poodles when we had them.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a Springer and do all her grooming myself. But I like her to keep her feathering and tail. Shave the tail off (how she was when I first got her) and she would bang it on everything and it bled. Moment she got some hair growth on it, it never happened again! Yup she is not docked, and she is a working dog!


All my others are short/standard coated so just a case of moulting fromn the NI and a months worth of daily grooming.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I have a Springer and do all her grooming myself. But I like her to keep her feathering and tail. Shave the tail off (how she was when I first got her) and she would bang it on everything and it bled. Moment she got some hair growth on it, it never happened again! Yup she is not docked, and she is a working dog!
> 
> 
> All my others are short/standard coated so just a case of moulting fromn the NI and a months worth of daily grooming.


I think they look a lot better with full feathering. Dont u have a problem with those sticky balls tho we did when we had working setters :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sticky Balls aka Goose Grass lol

Yup but she gets groomed after rough field work anyway. They stick to Jazz aswell and he's Staffie coated lol But least with him they come off with a stroak. Ruby takes a fine toothed comb.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I dont have any dogs that need grooming properly, they all get brushed when moulting.

I am a fully trained dog groomer, but I haven't done it for a few years now. I think its silly when people pay for a person to come a bath your dog, cut nails and do anal glands then get charged £30+


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

We had 3 spayed bitches only 2 now we bought a razor for them from crufts and its great removing that excess coat just went a little to short on the one female she needs a blanky now to keep warm hehe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

dog groomers deserve alot more respect than they get! bad backs, matted fur, nervous dogs.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i guess im quite lucky, labs and jack russels (short haired jack russels) dont need hair cutting...


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

I tidy her up myself in between cuts sometimes...she can be a bit grumpy but the groomer just gets on with it. Shes a yorkie..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All I can say about dog Groomers is:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

id much prefer to do my own dogs, personally i cant see the point in having a dog if u dont groom, bath and cut it urself, its all part of the pleasure of ownin a dog and takin pride in it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

not yet but its something im going have to learn to do lol

my springer is coming up to 2 years old so will need to start doing her (i trim between her pads an her ears an such at the moment)

also have the Lhasa too now an need to learn for him too :lol2:

so i think im gonna take him to the groomers and watch so i know what im doing :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> not yet but its something im going have to learn to do lol
> 
> my springer is coming up to 2 years old so will need to start doing her (i trim between her pads an her ears an such at the moment)
> 
> ...


u kept that one quite, when did u get Lhasa? is she stayin or boardin lol will av to pics of her bet she is gorg, what does she think of the huskies, mals n skunks?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

taraliz said:


> As the title says does anyone cut their own dogs hair?
> Just posted pics of my Yorkie Mac, who's hair I do myself.
> Im not trained or anything but dont think I do a bad job, but can never get him looking the same twice over?
> 
> ...


I am an ex professional groomer so from that point of view I wonder if your dog was perhaps matted. That takes longer, which means we have to charge more and if the mats are down to the skin, would mean that we had to shave the dog closer than we would prefer to do.
My standard charge for bath and clip which includes nails, anal glands and teeth would be around £25 now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> u kept that one quite, when did u get Lhasa? is she stayin or boardin lol will av to pics of her bet she is gorg, what does she think of the huskies, mals n skunks?


he is staying forever an ever :flrt::flrt::lol2:

yeps im started not telling when i have new arrivals got sick of people having digs lol 

so i keep it quietish now:lol2:

the mal x keeps looking at him as if to say what are you :lol2:

but all of them have been fab with him he has settled in so quick an made himself well an truely at home :flrt:

the skunks are bigger than him lol 

he is brill with them follows them round sniffing but pretty much leaves them along 

he is best buds with meg the springer an they bouncy about like they are on loopy juice together 

he is such a lil sweety :flrt:


























there he is he looks like a lil ewok lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pam if you lived nearer I would def hire your services for my Poodle and 2 silly spaniels(summer cuts) and Ellie(Beardie type hair) I hate doing them myself.:blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Em I still say he looks like youve been mopping the floor with him:whistling2: Whats his name then have you decided yet?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Em I still say he looks like youve been mopping the floor with him:whistling2: Whats his name then have you decided yet?


LOL well i keep calling him teddy cos he looks like one :lol2:


its funny cos when he is running about in the kitchen he sorta sweeps the floor as he is doing it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pam if you lived nearer I would def hire your services for my Poodle and 2 silly spaniels(summer cuts) and Ellie(Beardie type hair) I hate doing them myself.:blush:


While I no longer groom for a living I do all of my own dogs and actually enjoy doing it. I get all engrossed. I also do friends dogs as long as they aren't big ones as my back will simply not allow me to bend or lift. Bending over a large dog can have me clenching my teeth in agony within 5 minutes. I can pick the little ones up to do on a table though so that's fine.
Pity you are so far away really as I'd do yours no bother at all.You would get to stay here and ply me with tea and your dogs get to play outside with my pack while they wait their turn :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thankyou for that Pam:flrt: Goes off to house hunt in Cambs...........:whistling2:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I do mine myself because I I like doing it, plus, I show them so need them done properly. 

There are dog groomers and there are dog groomers and I have seen many a Golden return home looking a bit like a labrador. :whistling2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

I was a KC westie breeder and always cut my dogs fur myself. i have all the correct equipment. ive not had training but ive sure revised on the technique! i cut my grans westies fur today. ( lilly from my first litter) get £10 each time. not bad for an 30mins - 1hours work!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> he is staying forever an ever :flrt::flrt::lol2:
> 
> yeps im started not telling when i have new arrivals got sick of people having digs lol
> 
> ...


oh emma what a cutie, all i can say is sod everyone else u get what u want hun n show them off to, if they have out nasty to say they are probably only jealous. 

he looks like he has had a rite good play in the last pic my cairn at my mums gets all wet round the mouth when she has a mad hour playing then havin a good drink of water, then comes licks ur legs n it all runs down into ur shoe, not the nicest of feelings lol


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i do my yorkie's fur myself. saves myself a bit of cash and he likes being groomed by me. the only thing he doesn't like is when i do round his face but he's ok really. i don't need to grrom my collie coz he's a short hair so he just needs a bath and a brush.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I am an ex professional groomer so from that point of view I wonder if your dog was perhaps matted. That takes longer, which means we have to charge more and if the mats are down to the skin, would mean that we had to shave the dog closer than we would prefer to do.
> My standard charge for bath and clip which includes nails, anal glands and teeth would be around £25 now.


 
No, not at all. I groom him all the time, keep his eyes and ears clear etc. I was a veterinary nurse for 4 years too and from his pics I dont think I do a bad job with his hair anyway, just wondered what everyone else does.

Im sure not al dog groomers are the same but like I said, he came back in a terrible state emotionally and looked horrid 
I'll not be doing that to him again.

He's a yorkie so needs special attention in the hair department anyway, being hair not fur, so has a bath at least every couple of weeks.

I'll keep going. lol. May make him look a little odd from time to time but id rather that that have him stressed out! lol


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i used to clip years ago but never having another spaniel till recently i hadnt clipped for years. but yeah dog groomers do deserve more respect it is hard on the back etc but anyway here's Travis my wee mop and his pal Woody.

well...i think puppy needed his hair cut hahaha









didnt plan on short back and sides but its amazing what you find even when brushed regularly...started fresh again as you can see.

he was not too amused lol









he's now fuzzy and cute again. and here's him (before clipping) wi his best pal


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

taraliz said:


> No, not at all. I groom him all the time, keep his eyes and ears clear etc. I was a veterinary nurse for 4 years too and from his pics I dont think I do a bad job with his hair anyway, just wondered what everyone else does.
> 
> Im sure not al dog groomers are the same but like I said, he came back in a terrible state emotionally and looked horrid
> I'll not be doing that to him again.
> ...


i think ur little yorkie looks lovely u have done a very good job, plus it builds up more of a relationship between u n ur dog if u do it urself.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I did our standard schnauzers schnauzer cut, my mum now has a giant schnauzer, I do his schnauzer cut as well. He's only 5 months and he had his first proper schnauzer cut just before Xmas.

My mum has decided she wants all his belly hair clipped though because he gets so dirty when he's out for walks because its so wet atm.

The standard was quite hard to do because she was very nervous of the clippers and had a condition which caused her toenails to grow curly and split (this also meant they could only be clipped by a vet) so she hated her feet being done as well.
The giant doesn't care, he just thinks its a game and tries to chase and eat all the hair. He traps under his front paws then slides across the laminate, I never managed to do his paws because I was laughing too much


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I did our standard schnauzers schnauzer cut, my mum now has a giant schnauzer, I do his schnauzer cut as well. He's only 5 months and he had his first proper schnauzer cut just before Xmas.
> 
> My mum has decided she wants all his belly hair clipped though because he gets so dirty when he's out for walks because its so wet atm.
> 
> ...


you clip the schnauzers?? It'll make their coat soft. It should be hand stripped to keep it harsh. I used to have a giant myself.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

taraliz said:


> No, not at all. I groom him all the time, keep his eyes and ears clear etc. I was a veterinary nurse for 4 years too and from his pics I dont think I do a bad job with his hair anyway, just wondered what everyone else does.
> 
> Im sure not al dog groomers are the same but like I said, he came back in a terrible state emotionally and looked horrid
> I'll not be doing that to him again.
> ...


 He certainly looks fine in the photos. Perhaps the groomer wasn't qualified in any way? Nothing to stop someone buying some clippers and putting an advert' up somewhere. Mind you, back in the olden days when I groomed, there were no qualifications. I started doing my own when I showed standard poodles but also kept other hairy breeds. I rarely had to shave a dog but if I did I did and then gave the owner an ear scalding for allowing their dog to get in that state and then be happy to have me tugging at the mats for a couple of hours hurting him. I wouldn't so I clippered it all off and then told the owner off or showed them how to brush depending on if this was the first time the dog had come in matted or it was habitual laziness . Often owners were using totally unsuitable brushes like soft baby brushes which smoothed the top but didn't touch the undercoat. Or they told me that little doggy wouldn't allow them to brush anything other than his back. Often they were amazed that the little darling stood nicely while I demonstrated that he was fine being groomed everywhere.
Knots happen, I know but to just leave them and smooth the hair over the top of them or ignore them, then expect some poor groomer to torture your poor dog for a couple of hours making his skin sore, isn't on. But as I say, you look to be doing a good job with your yorkie even if I personally wouldn't leave under his chin the way you have left it :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

palomine said:


> i used to clip years ago but never having another spaniel till recently i hadnt clipped for years. but yeah dog groomers do deserve more respect it is hard on the back etc but anyway here's Travis my wee mop and his pal Woody.
> 
> well...i think puppy needed his hair cut hahaha
> 
> ...


That first pic had my clipper hand twitching. I can't stand the mop on top of their heads.
Actually I found my own heavily coated dogs seem to enjoy the feeling of coolness and freedom if I clip them right off in summer. They leap about like loonies and are obviously liking it.
I do a mean cocker even if I do say so myself.


----------



## jplcambs (Nov 7, 2008)

I have three Italion Spinonies, and five boxers, and do the spinonies my self, hand strip and clip up, with the help of hubby of coarse as they are a heavy dog,I used to work in a dog groomers covering holidays and i really enjoyed it,when we had our cocker and springer we did them ourselfs as well, mind you we did them short, but they looked okay. The boxers are easy.:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

jplcambs said:


> I have three Italion Spinonies, and five boxers, and do the spinonies my self, hand strip and clip up, with the help of hubby of coarse as they are a heavy dog,I used to work in a dog groomers covering holidays and i really enjoyed it,when we had our cocker and springer we did them ourselfs as well, mind you we did them short, but they looked okay. The boxers are easy.:2thumb:



Sorry. I really can't help myself. But... 'Italian' and 'Spinone' :whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

do you have clippers that go through carpet fur fenny, fergus hates going vto groomers and ive broken 2 pairs of clippers on him, his fur is like a matted carpet:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> do you have clippers that go through carpet fur fenny, fergus hates going vto groomers and ive broken 2 pairs of clippers on him, his fur is like a matted carpet:lol2:


 Who is fergus?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

my sheepdog


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

What make clippers are you using and what size blade? Or are you using one of those horrible cheapo ones with clip on blades?
Also do you brush him out thoroughly, then bath and dry him, before you start clipping?
All is relevant. I will do him free of charge and gladly, but bugger it's a long way for you to bring your dog to get him clipped :lol2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> you clip the schnauzers?? It'll make their coat soft. It should be hand stripped to keep it harsh. I used to have a giant myself.


Yeah I know, our standard bitch had a very soft coat even when she was being stripped (maybe because she was black), we decided to clip when we stopped showing her.
To be honest most of the schnauzers at the shows were clipped and soft furred :\ Thats the world of dog showing for you! We also had a cracking big dog, absolutely gorgeous animal and coat like a wire brush.

The giant is just a pet, he'll never be shown. My mum is hopeless at grooming at the best of times and I don't have time to strip him. He is getting very wirey anyway... annoyingly he's getting white hairs on his back yet he's lost his white flash from his chest.


----------



## jplcambs (Nov 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Sorry. I really can't help myself. But... 'Italian' and 'Spinone' :whistling2:


Why whats wrong with them?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Yeah I know, our standard bitch had a very soft coat even when she was being stripped (maybe because she was black), we decided to clip when we stopped showing her.
> To be honest most of the schnauzers at the shows were clipped and soft furred :\ Thats the world of dog showing for you! We also had a cracking big dog, absolutely gorgeous animal and coat like a wire brush.
> 
> The giant is just a pet, he'll never be shown. My mum is hopeless at grooming at the best of times and I don't have time to strip him. He is getting very wirey anyway... annoyingly he's getting white hairs on his back yet he's lost his white flash from his chest.


White flash? I wonder where that came from? Even the pepper and salts don't have white chests. Odd. Mine were mainly Nenevale breeding but I did have a Belgard dog here for a while too.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

jplcambs said:


> Why whats wrong with them?


 You'd spelled Italian as 'Italion' and Spinone as 'Spinonie'.
In a previous life I was a teacher.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 3 Shih-tzu's who live with my Mom, she used to clip them herself but then found she didn't have time to get them all done (It took hours) so they now get their hair cut by a woman that comes round in her van and costs £60 every 8 weeks.


----------



## jplcambs (Nov 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You'd spelled Italian as 'Italion' and Spinone as 'Spinonie'.
> In a previous life I was a teacher.


ITs late and iam not thinking straight, so you had a giant schnauzer, nenevale were bred by Jenny Harrison Smith, my mumhad one of her black giants as well.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I trim my Newfoundlands and Cocker Spaniels myself. It is hard work, but if I took them to a groomer they would use clippers on them, and I don't want clippers near my dogs coats. I have always done it myself though as we used to show the dogs so it had to be done the "right" way!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> He certainly looks fine in the photos. Perhaps the groomer wasn't qualified in any way? Nothing to stop someone buying some clippers and putting an advert' up somewhere. Mind you, back in the olden days when I groomed, there were no qualifications. I started doing my own when I showed standard poodles but also kept other hairy breeds. I rarely had to shave a dog but if I did I did and then gave the owner an ear scalding for allowing their dog to get in that state and then be happy to have me tugging at the mats for a couple of hours hurting him. I wouldn't so I clippered it all off and then told the owner off or showed them how to brush depending on if this was the first time the dog had come in matted or it was habitual laziness . Often owners were using totally unsuitable brushes like soft baby brushes which smoothed the top but didn't touch the undercoat. Or they told me that little doggy wouldn't allow them to brush anything other than his back. Often they were amazed that the little darling stood nicely while I demonstrated that he was fine being groomed everywhere.
> Knots happen, I know but to just leave them and smooth the hair over the top of them or ignore them, then expect some poor groomer to torture your poor dog for a couple of hours making his skin sore, isn't on. But as I say, you look to be doing a good job with your yorkie even if I personally wouldn't leave under his chin the way you have left it :lol2:


I keem him short under his chin cos he's a messy eater and he looks cute like that ... also the woman i took him to has a shop. He's always in perfect confdition so there was no need for her to shave him. I can imagine him bieng puled and tugged about. For me he sits percectly, even when im doing round his eyes and toes. loves the attention and knows im not out to hurt him (and loves the fuss when everyone goes awwwwwww when he's all dry and silky !) lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

taraliz said:


> I keem him short under his chin cos he's a messy eater and he looks cute like that ... also the woman i took him to has a shop. He's always in perfect confdition so there was no need for her to shave him. I can imagine him bieng puled and tugged about. For me he sits percectly, even when im doing round his eyes and toes. loves the attention and knows im not out to hurt him (and loves the fuss when everyone goes awwwwwww when he's all dry and silky !) lol


 just because she has a shop still doesn't mean she is qualified. Did you ask her why she had clipped him so close? I wonder what her reply was.
As for his chin, I would take the fur right back even shorter. I do on my lhasas. I leave no hair under the chin hanging down and yes, they look so sweet like little gremlins with it short.
Most dogs like being groomed. I've just bathed and dried 2 of mine. Dorcas is a pain though as she relaxes so much under the hot shower that she falls asleep on her feet, then topples over and gives me a filthy look like "hey....you pushed me"!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> White flash? I wonder where that came from? Even the pepper and salts don't have white chests. Odd. Mine were mainly Nenevale breeding but I did have a Belgard dog here for a while too.


I always thought a flash was permitted because I've seen so many at shows with a flash but I've just read the Kennel Club breed standard and they say its 'undesirable'. Oh well, his is gone now anyway. 

Our lad is a Ferncliffe, no idea how they rate, we're new to giants and its been about 7yrs since we last went to a show!
Did you show/breed yours?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I always thought a flash was permitted because I've seen so many at shows with a flash but I've just read the Kennel Club breed standard and they say its 'undesirable'. Oh well, his is gone now anyway.
> 
> Our lad is a Ferncliffe, no idea how they rate, we're new to giants and its been about 7yrs since we last went to a show!
> Did you show/breed yours?


 I didn't show. At the time I had mine I was busy getting a divorce, moving house and renovating. Been there done that anyway with my standard poodles. I did have a couple of litters though which was fun.
I am 'into' the large German guarding breeds and have had most of them at one time or another. Not sure if I am the right sort of person to own a giant schnauzer now though. They have so much energy and I'm getting older and stiffer. I'm happy with my half German Rottie X Newfie now.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just thought id add, I dont trim any dogs, but do a belly and udder dairy cut on my goats who are in milk, i do this as it aids hygiene for them. I do the cut until i dry them up and just use ordinary hair clippers.


----------



## jplcambs (Nov 7, 2008)

This was funny.:2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Just thought id add, I dont trim any dogs, but do a belly and udder dairy cut on my goats who are in milk, i do this as it aids hygiene for them. I do the cut until i dry them up and just use ordinary hair clippers.


One of my clients was a goat called Amber :lol2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I didn't show. At the time I had mine I was busy getting a divorce, moving house and renovating. Been there done that anyway with my standard poodles. I did have a couple of litters though which was fun.
> I am 'into' the large German guarding breeds and have had most of them at one time or another. Not sure if I am the right sort of person to own a giant schnauzer now though. They have so much energy and I'm getting older and stiffer. I'm happy with my half German Rottie X Newfie now.


Standard poodles are one of my favourite breeds, I think they are very under rated 

Yeah... I think my mum thought that the Giant would have the same sort of temperament as the standards (the breeder said giants and standards are similair, minis are not really like either)... and we used to know a giant and she was a mentalist but we never thought they'd all be like that...
Standards are positively sluggish compared to the Giant, I can't believe how much energy he has. He is sweet but it can get a bit much because he is so big. 
Though it has to be said, both our standards had a strong guarding instinct form the off, Daegan doesn't really seem to have that at all. He loves everyone he meets and doesn't care when the door goes.

Rottie x newfie must be gorgeous, and huge!


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

I will be starting to do a Springer soon. Any tips would be usefull!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Evie said:


> One of my clients was a goat called Amber :lol2:


 
Ooohhh wow! thats well cool lol, nice gurnsey.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

haha i wish i could cut my dogs hair, found out that blue dobermans often get 'colour alapesha' or something along those lines, after i purchased little dave


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

dragons jen said:


> I will be starting to do a Springer soon. Any tips would be usefull!


 What clippers are you using? Has it been done before? What level of experience do you have?
If you have never groomed before, to be honest, I don't think 'tips' will help much. I'd say be very careful, especially with scissors, always ensure your fingers are between the scissors and the skin, and learn the anatomy. It's possible to cut the skin even with clippers if you don't know what you're doing.
Take hair off feet, inside ears and bumhole, undertail near bumhole areas.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Ooohhh wow! thats well cool lol, nice gurnsey.


When I was asked to do her I was looking at loads of books on goat anatomy - I was so used to avoiding rows of nipples on dogs - had to be especially aware of udders!! :lol2:
She was an old lady and got rather matted under her belly.


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok well i started the thread so i will finish it . lol
Here's Barney before and after I cut him.
Now he is cut you can see his heart on his side.
No real expertease needed, just an hour with the dog clippers repeating 50 times over "remind me not to do this again"
lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree. For what you did there, there is no skill needed. However, if you wanted your dog to look like the breed he is, then yes you need some skill.If I scalped a dog like that I would never have got any repeat business.What a shame.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When i clip my Cavies Im afraid they get scalped too as that takes enough time to do without faffing with trimmings and ears:whistling2: I hate clipping dogs and Ive got my Poodle to do this week so having nightmares. I cant believe how far Poodle wool travels:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> When i clip my Cavies Im afraid they get scalped too as that takes enough time to do without faffing with trimmings and ears:whistling2: I hate clipping dogs and Ive got my Poodle to do this week so having nightmares. I cant believe how far Poodle wool travels:lol2:


 I find that very sad.While I keep my lot trimmed I got long coated breeds which needed trimming because I am an ex groomer and still had my kit. My dogs are country dogs and of course I have to keep them tidy but they still look like the breed they are supposed to be. It takes not a lot of time to leave feathering on.
If you hate grooming, why not let a groomer do them? You would get bulk rates perhaps? If paradise pets is still going in Burnley, I can recommend them. The woman who owns it is called Angie and is a friend of mine.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

well my dog is a mongrel and doesnt particuarly look like anything and I dont think she cares what she looks like either as long as shes comfortable and she certainly isnt no show dog - I dont clip her though - just cut all the dangling fur off everything as its a nightmare trying to de-tangle it every-time she gets muddy and she gets fed up with you trying after a while also - I did go a bit mad last time though and cut all her tail fan off which I admit was rather pretty and wasnt particularly impressed with my attempt - but hey ho it grows back, cant be arsed sending her to a groomer - be more hassle than its worth for her and a waste of my money - if she was a show dog then it would be different but then I have never owned a show dog or pedigree in my life and I'm not about to start now!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

animal addict said:


> well my dog is a mongrel and doesnt particuarly look like anything and I dont think she cares what she looks like either as long as shes comfortable and she certainly isnt no show dog - I dont clip her though - just cut all the dangling fur off everything as its a nightmare trying to de-tangle it every-time she gets muddy and she gets fed up with you trying after a while also - I did go a bit mad last time though and cut all her tail fan off which I admit was rather pretty and wasnt particularly impressed with my attempt - but hey ho it grows back, cant be arsed sending her to a groomer - be more hassle than its worth for her and a waste of my money - if she was a show dog then it would be different but then I have never owned a show dog or pedigree in my life and I'm not about to start now!!


 I find it sad that you "can't be arsed" to have her properly groomed because it is too much hassle and she's only a mongrel.
When I was grooming I did lots of lovely mongrels who's owners could be arsed because they wanted the best for their pet. I loved doing them because I could use my imagination and be a bit creative, bringing out certain aspects of their shape or coat.
None of my dogs are show dogs and several are mongrels but I want them to look nice aswell as be comfortable.

I love grooming which is why I went into it as a career. If it wasn't for my chronic and excruciating back pain, I would still be doing it now.I do clip friends dogs though for nowt as I enjoy it and they and I natter while I'm clipping and I can take my time. Not like having to get through 30 dogs in a day.
I can honestly say that most dogs enjoy the experience and seem to like the fact that they are clean, comfortable and look pretty.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

she doesnt enjoy it though so therefore its kinder not to put her through the hassle of it - a dog seriously doesnt know it looks prettier and to me shes beautiful anyway whatever she looks like therefore I dont care if shes professionally groomed or not - and I never said she was 'only' a mongrel - nowt wrong with mongrels - I prefer them to pedigrees personally


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I agree. For what you did there, there is no skill needed. However, if you wanted your dog to look like the breed he is, then yes you need some skill.If I scalped a dog like that I would never have got any repeat business.What a shame.


 
Well he's a Sprocker, so not actually meant to look like a springer or a cocker. It keeps him clean, easy to dry off, makes for less hair on the carpet and saves me £35 a go (which actually looks EXACTLY the same as when i do him), which I dont begrudge him, but he's a family pet and id rather spend an hour cutting or 'scalping' him while he lays there lapping up the attention, than for him to spend an hour attached to a sink with someone he doesnt know.

He looks fine to me and he's happy which is most important.
If he started to get riddiculed down the park then I would think about it.:2thumb:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Here he is when he came back from the groomers and I see no difference than how i do him. He still lovely and looks like a dog.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

taraliz said:


> Here he is when he came back from the groomers and I see no difference than how i do him. He still lovely and looks like a dog.


 So did you say "take it all off and I don't want any feathering left on". If so, it might be why they scalped it :lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So did you say "take it all off and I don't want any feathering left on". If so, it might be why they scalped it :lol2:


No, I just asked for a cut. Didnt expect anything and got what I asked for I guess, and that's what we know him to look like.
He's happy and still looks lovely to me


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I think he looks lovely, and far more comfortable than some sprockers I've seen - better a crop than a mess! :2thumb:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I think he looks lovely, and far more comfortable than some sprockers I've seen - better a crop than a mess! :2thumb:


 
Thank you ... I appreciate that.
So long as he's happy, which he certainly seems to be ... i think I will carry on as we are.

Good luck to all those who want to keep their dogs looking text book, but as you will see from my other posts I keep my babies how I think suits them best and keeps them happy :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

He looks a hell of a lot happier and handsomer than my old Beardie did when I cut his hair. It took me months to get the hang of his "bob" and he always looked like him out of the Human League. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I used to get a Mobile dog groomer in to do my dogs but she used to comment on the amount of dogs I had and my dogs wouldnt sit still for her with or without me there.Although its loads of hassle finding the time to clip them I do it as they actually do as I ask them to do. I find Cavaliers feet most challenging is there an easy way to do them Pam.I can clip the fur between the pads its the trimming of the feathers around there toes that gets me. They always look hacked


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Fenwoman, sorry for taking so long to answer. I did do him once before with the clippers, but he was a bit of a mess afterwards. Going to give a Coat King a go and see how that turns out.


----------

